# Today's Smoke



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did not get to go hunting today, deer season opener here, but did get to smoke a bit on the Akorn today.

ABTs









Baby Backs and Armadillo Eggs


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i like it!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks good !! I smoked some baby backs today myself and boiled 20lbs of peanuts. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

It all looks delicious, nice cook!


----------

